# 3-25-09 pcola pier



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

got out there at about 10:00 10:30ish some guy caught a nice sheephead and was leavin when we set up. my buddy said there was two more sheeps caught. About 11:30 I was riggin my buddy up a rod to catch sheephead with and I lookback towards my dad and his rod is bowed over I thought hes just hung on the pier but run down to him anyway, I was wrong he had a fish. So I tell my buddy to get his bridge net(rented from the pier) we drop it down and pull the fish right up. It's a big redfish looked around 27-28 to me so i thought we might be able to keep it but turned out to be 30 inches around 12-13lbs. Well when my buddy reached in to untangle the fish he drew back real quick I said whats wrong he said i got a man-of-war tentacle so we washed it real good but he felt like he had a brick on his chest so he had to go to the hospital worst part is that today was his birthday. this morning they saw 1 little cobe afternoon 3 big jacks so my report is 1 red 3 sheeps 

red caught on shrimp sheeps on fiddlers as far as i know


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

oh and before you ask I don't have pics someone else might I know theres not a pic of the red as he was released to fight another day


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

hope your buddy's doing o.k. , bet that hurt like hell .


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

That sucks!!


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

yea he's ok was at school today said they gave him 5 miligrams(I think, might be wrong) of morphine for the breathing problem and gave him some tylenol and codine pills also soaked the hand in vinegar. But he is fine his hand still looks pretty bad but to land that red he said he would've gone swimming


----------

